# Puppy Mannerisms



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

For those of us who have had our dogs from the start, have you noticed much of the same traits still there even as your dog has aged?

I have had my girl since she was 8 weeks old, and watching her now, I still see so much of her basic "personality" and even actions. 

For instance: As a pup, she wasn't a tugger, but she loved to carry things around and acted pleased with herself. She is still doing it and she is almost 2.

Maybe they don't always show us everything, but there is definitely plenty there! 

Which leads me to more understanding of how to try to pick the right pup.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes. 

Currently, I have a granddaughter and a great granddaughter of my first female. They have a lot of similar personality and mannerisms.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I've come to learn that genetics are probably 90% of it. Which is why choosing a good breeder is so important.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Julian G said:


> I've come to learn that genetics are probably 90% of it. Which is why choosing a good breeder is so important.


And that is what I have come to believe also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Traits he had as a puppy, he still has. Yes, many of those traits are genetic. Not only genetic things like using feet, handler sensitivity, grips, etc, but odd things like he and his brother from another litter both play the game of throwing their ball in the bathtub and then staring at it until we get it out for them.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

jax08 said:


> yes. Traits he had as a puppy, he still has. Yes, many of those traits are genetic. Not only genetic things like using feet, handler sensitivity, grips, etc, but odd things like he and his brother from another litter both play the game of throwing their ball in the bathtub and then staring at it until we get it out for them.


lol!!!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine has a mannerism that I always thought was endearing but a little odd.

A friend of her breeder's saw her do it to me at a show and said that this was a mannerism observed in my dog's great grandsire and a behavior he had passed to all his pups and apparently it showed through in the progeny several generations down.


----------

